# Shar's discount site



## Larry42 (Feb 3, 2022)

I ordered a 7 x 10" adjustable angle plate on eBay from Shars discount site. $120 + 39 UPS came in 3 days. Still in the original Chinese box with the ship date of 8-30-2019. It is pretty heavy 41#! After filing the handle so it would fit and filing all the rough casting edges, it tilts freely & looks good. The inclination scale is suspect but that's not what I would use to set it up any way. The eBay listing said it tilted +45°/-15° which I thought was odd. Turns out it does 45° both ways. The T slots are smaller than my 1/2" set and bigger than my 3/8" set, damn.  Will make or buy some 7/16". 

I've been wanting an easier way to mount work at an angle. Considered the 5 x 7 ones but my experience with mounting things via T slots has been, I quickly run out of space. All the rest of the eBay listings were in the $270 range.


----------



## Larry$ (Feb 4, 2022)

Tonight I set the angle plate up on the mill to do some checks. When it is bolted to the center T slot on the mill table the tilt handle overhangs the mill table enough to fully tilt the plate both ways. The angle indicator scale reads about 46° when my electronic says 45°. It's about the same tilting both directions. I didn't have time to sweep it with a test indicator but the electronic angle gage showed no twist or discernable slope in either direction. The fits, grinding and operating screw are all quite good. The handle is crude. My 1/2" T nuts are too big and my 3/8" ones are too small. Because it is fairly tall it would eat up a lot of Z on a bench mill, does enough on my knee mill. There is no way around that. 

Like a lot of more specialized devices it won't see a lot of use but make some setups much easier.


----------



## rabler (Feb 4, 2022)

My knee mill doesn’t have adjustable nod so these become necessary for some cuts.  I went with a pair of smaller ones to deal with longer thinner setups.  Pain to get them co-planar but accomplishes what I need.


----------



## Eddyde (Feb 4, 2022)

Pictures Please, or it never happened!


----------



## RandyWilson (Feb 4, 2022)

The T slots are likely 10mm.


----------



## Larry$ (Feb 4, 2022)

rabler said:


> My knee mill doesn’t have adjustable nod


Just as well I think. Getting the nod back in tram proved to be a real PIA for me.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Feb 4, 2022)

Larry42 said:


> The T slots are smaller than my 1/2" set and bigger than my 3/8" set,





RandyWilson said:


> T slots are likely 10mm.


10mm is very close to 3/8 inch. So close that I use a 10mm drawbar on my Atlas mill. My bet would be 12mm. Try a 1/2 inch mill and see if it clears enough. I had to do that on an import machine.

.


----------



## Larry$ (Feb 5, 2022)

Bi11Hudson said:


> My bet would be 12mm


I'll bet you are correct. I think I'll run a 1/2" mill down the slots. The width of the "nut" area is also just a smidgeon too tight for my clamp sets. I'll see if my T slot cutter will fix that. I noticed when I examined the slots that they had a step on the underside. That's not good, so I would get that taken care of at the same time. 
I also noticed the bottom isn't perfectly flat while I was setting it up to test the top with a dial indicator. So I'll dial in 0°, Lock it, flip it over and machine the bottom to match the top. It won't take much.    Chinese kit! But I still think worth it.


----------



## Larry$ (Feb 5, 2022)

Adjustable angle plate 7x10. 
Photo as requested.


----------

